# undercabinet led lighting



## Robo2468 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm running 12v power from a dimmable transformer in my attic to a led rope light in 5 separate areas of my kitchen. It has been prewired w/ #14 2w/ground from transformer to lights. Assuming I can make the connections, is there any problem with using the existing solid core wire vs stranded from the transformer to my rope lights? (2.0 total amps)


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

#14 is overkill for 2A draw but no problem... better to have too much than too little when it comes to capacity on a wire. Strand and solid wires are mated up on a regular basis and often can't be avoided. Most residential wiring will be solid up to #10 and larger capacity circuits are generally strand type conductors. The two types can be joined with no problem. A common twist-on wire connector (wire-nut) will do just fine... make sure the thinner stranded wire does not creep up the solid wire when twisting the wire-nut on.


----------

